# GOOO!!! Auburn!!!!



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

May as well break them Bama' Tide Hearts early!!!!













 :rockn: Sorry guys I couldn't help it! LOL! :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hahahahaha....... Um,



ROLL TIDE :rockn: :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ps:

Kicking the ball out of bounds every time is cowardly football.... ;-) and an onside kick 2min into the game? Come oooonnnnnnnnn...



Guess it didn't matter in the end though, even playing dirty and getting away w/ like 5 penalties, tigers still couldn't beat the tide


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

:nutkick: Just pickin at you Bama boys, the Tide is playin' tough football this year. Tebow and the boys at Florida should breeze through FSU tomorrow and then we'll see some good football next weekend when ya'll match up.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I know. Its the only game ill actually be worried about. If they go into it pumped & ready to play & julio will actually catch the ball everytime, and they will divide up the running between richardson & ingram & get upchurch in their we can win. But FL is goin to come into it just as pumped & ready so... It's goin to be a good game that I think will come down to the last few minutes.


----------

